# Help!!!



## Fish-N-Dip72 (May 21, 2013)

We just got a boat and are looking to upgrade our electronics we would like a combo gps fish finder in color so my question what is the best unit at the best price?


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I like humminbird. I had a 597 then upgraded to a 798ci hd si for $650.00. If you get the 798 don't open the transducer package and send it in to bird and pay the 60 bucks to get the upgraded transducer. I know guys that run the higher end birds too and they love em. 

Get as big as screen as you can afford!


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

I love my 859 and 899 birds and if you plan on a Terrova one day they hook up and work together, great combination. The graphics are awesome! I bought the 859 on Ebay and that was the best price I could find. Look all of the reviews up on here, it will help. It also depends on your budget. I wanted the 7" screen so it was then to decide on brand and customer service. You will find Hummingbirds customer service is the best. Good luck


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Their customer service is awesome. I had to deal with them a couple times on my 597 and was very pleased with the results.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

I also recommend hummingbird. Go on Factoryoutletstore.com and you will find hummingbird, lawrance and others on there. They usually have pretty good prices and free shipping. Amazon would be another good source.


----------

